# Couple Musky Q's



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey. Like I said we're new to Musky fishing and I've got a couple of quick questions.

1. What lb test line should we use? (we are using 30lb Power Pro now)
2. How long should our leaders be? (we are using 12" and 24" steel leaders now)

Thanks again,
*BB*


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I use 80 lb powerpro braid. As for steel leaders, I make my single strand leaders 12 inches, and my flouro leaders are usually between 10 to 14 inches.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

65lb Braided at the minimum. 

There are several reasons why you should use the heavier line.

1. Abrasion resistant - The heavier line will take the abuse better.

2. Backlashes - Remember braided line has virtually NO stretch. If you should happen to backlash the lighter lines have a tendancy to break thus you've just lost a rather expensive lure and leader.



As far as leaders go, I use 10" - 12" leaders. If you are trolling you may use a leader that is several feet long.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

First, how are you fishing? Casting or trolling? If you're casting, the 30lb Power Pro should be OK, but I personally prefer 50lb. super braid. As for trolling, it depends on where you're fishing. If you want to fish shallow and keep baits above weeds and are trolling around structure, you need to go with heavier line with more diameter to keep your baits high. As a general rule though, I don't like to run anything less than 45lb. test myself. Keep in mind, always adjust your drag accordingly when trolling with the super braids to compensate for the lack of stretch in the line.

As for leaders...I tie my own with Twist Weld 7 strand 120lb test coated wire and a Sampo BB swivel snap. I like to tie 36" leaders for trolling because they catch any floating surface weeds and keep it 36" above your bait. Casting leaders are made of the same material but only about 12" to 14" in length. Heres an example of the leaders I tie.








Hope this helps...Good Luck!


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

We use the braid for casting and mono for trolling.

Thanks for the advice on the leaders. Sounds like we're doing things right (using 12" for casting and 24" for trolling) although this year we'd like to do a lot more casting and a lot less trolling.

Thanks again,
*BB*


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

BigBassin144 said:


> We use the braid for casting and mono for trolling.*BB*


Due to ignorance, I have to ask why? Do you prefer some stretch for hook setting when trolling?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Tuna, its all personal preference. I prefer less to NO stretch in ALL applications myself, but thats just me. I simply think less stretch is going to ensure a better and quicker hook set. The key here though is how you set your drag! In either application, however, while you're trolling, the fish is either going to hook itself or not. I have seen guys pick up their rod, when a fish strikes, and start yanking on the rod as if to set the hook more/deeper. This is nonsense in my opinion and there is NO need for it, unless of course, you want to rip the fishs' lips off! When you're trolling at 5 mph. and a fish hits it doing about 50 mph. in the opposite direction, I think its going to do a pretty good job of getting hooked....In most cases. All you have to do is to make sure you keep a nice tight line and do not give the fish any slack. Personally, I also think the braids are more durable and user friendly than mono. Its like comparing aluminum arrows to carbon...but some prefer to stick to tradition and what has worked best for them. Tight Lines.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

For leaders, I just like to use whatever does the job with the presentation I want. *Ex 1*: If I want to cast a Rattle Trap and I want it to neutrally suspend, I'll use a 6" titanium since it is very lite (a steel leader will sink the Rattle Trap). *Ex 2*: For trolling, I use a leader that will not sink the bait went the boat stops (will depend on the size of the lure you are using). *Ex 3*: If I want to cast a floating crankbait, I usually use a leader that will slowly sink the bait. Long story short...1-6" titanium, 1-12" titanium, 1-12" steel, 1-18 to 24" steel will do the job.

Greg.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Weatherby, makes a great point about backlashes and loosing baits. When I first started fishing muskies I used 50lb power pro. I sent several lures flying after a good backlash never to be seen again. With 30lb power pro and a muskie lure (anywhere from 1-4 ounces) you are going to be throwing money into the lake. I only use 80 now.

Pike


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

30lb PP with 12" leader for casting (I've never had the problem Pike is referring to)

65lb Fire line with 24-36" leader for trolling (I have started using the titanium leaders, strong...no memory) I also have some I tied myself using 100lb braid.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Pike said:


> Weatherby, makes a great point about backlashes and loosing baits. When I first started fishing muskies I used 50lb power pro. I sent several lures flying after a good backlash never to be seen again. With 30lb power pro and a muskie lure (anywhere from 1-4 ounces) you are going to be throwing money into the lake. I only use 80 now.
> 
> Pike


Same here, Iv'e sent lures flying w/30# braid bass fishing.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

i tried 50 lb pp a few years ago and did the same thing...snap..! 65 casting, 80 trolling..


----------



## siggy45 (Apr 14, 2004)

We use 50lb power pro for trolling and 65lb for casting. Trolling we use 36" to 48" flouro carbon for trolling (60lb). Casting we use single stran wire for jerk baits and multi stran for crank baits and bucktails. Have not lost a fish due line breaking on the flouro or single strand wire. I feel the flouro is the trick on trolling.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

It seems like I lost 2 or 3 lures every time I went out with 30 Lbs. test; 65 Lbs. works great for me when trolling). I use 18" leaders on the troll with no problems.


----------

